# Transmisor fm 1 watt revista Electronica Viva



## lumin (Jun 25, 2013)

Bueno aqui les dejo este interesante proyecto de la revista electronica viva, pedido por el usuario daniel lopez me decidi a scanear las revistas y a subirlas en 4shared para que las descarguen.
vol 2 - Download - 4shared
vol 3 - Download - 4shared
vol 4 - Download - 4shared

saludos

*Nota del Moderador:*
Archivos agregados al foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias carissimo Lumin.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## macariof (Jun 25, 2013)

ese fue mi primer transmisor que arme y que nunca función y después de semanas de intentar hacerlo funcionar lo rompí y lo tire a la basura


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

macariof dijo:


> ese fue mi primer transmisor que arme y que nunca función y después de semanas de intentar hacerlo funcionar lo rompí y lo tire a la basura



Estraño no funcionar es un circuito clasico, sinples pero de diseno mui cuidadoso y se trata de uno KIT y no un proyeto qualquer de la Internet , quisas utilizaste alguno conponiente roto , pero que se passo con el ? , no ocilaste en la frequencia que desejavas o no modulava correctamiente , o no tenia la potencia salida deseada?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## macariof (Jun 28, 2013)

La verdad no se que falle  pero en ese tiempo no tenía ninguna experiencia en la radio  frecuencia seguro fue mi inexperiencia,   ahora que me acuerdo le daba mas vueltas  como loco  a las bovinas pensando que tendría mas potencia, ahora que tengo mas experiencia de seguro que me funciona a la primera.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2013)

!Hola a todos saludos cordiales !estuve yo mirando con mucha atenciõn el diagrama esquematico y creo que el capacitor C14 ( 68pF) estas conectado equivocado en el  circuito VCO. Asi ese  deve sener conectado a el colector de TR1 ( BF199) y no en la junciõn del capacitor C15 (1000 pF) con CH1 ( VK200) y la derivaciõn de la bobina osciladora L1 . Quisas sea un equivoco solo del diagrama esquematico y lo circuito inpresso esteja correcto pero yo no se , teria que estudiar un poco mas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gaston37 (Jun 29, 2013)

hola a todos siempre estoy viendo el foro y no participo escribiendo pero ver posteado este transmisor me remonto al pasado yo soy de tandil bs as argentina y arme es transmisor y andubo de maravillas , hasta le llegue a sacar 4w con otro transistor de salida y otro en la etepa anterior ahora no lo recuerdo eso fue cuando tenia 14 o15 años hoy ya tengo 38 y siempre sueño con seguir haciendo cosas de electronica pero la vida te va desviando por otros caminos saludos a todos en el foro   atte gaston czajka


----------



## coco genius (May 18, 2014)

en los 90's mi hermano logro construir un pequeño transmisor experimentando con piezas y componentes de receptores que se malograban y yo fascinado por las ondas electromagneticas segui sus pasos... casi a finales de esta epoca consegui la revista de Electronica viva y tube el privilegio de armar este pequeño proyecto con la cual tuVe muchas satisfacciones de hacer radio en poblados donde no habian radio de fm... aun la tengo ese pequeño transmisor de fm que lo guardo con mucho cariño y hasta vendi varios de esas con sus etapas de 15 vatios para comunidades, pues ahora soy todo un experto con los transmisores de buenas potencias como de 300watts, de 500w, de 1000w y más... ahora armamos hasta transmisores de tv y transmisores en otras frecuencias y bandas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2014)

Hola estimado Don coco genius , serias sinplesmente "barbaro" si ustedes pudesse subir aca algunas fotos dese maravilloso pequeño transmissor de FM que aclaras tener ainda en manos quardado por años .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (May 18, 2014)

Si mal no recuerdo también salió publicado un trasmisor de 2W. Lo voy a buscar y si lo encuentro trataré de subirlo para el amigo brasilero y el foro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo también salió publicado un trasmisor de 2W. Lo voy a buscar y si lo encuentro trataré de subirlo para el amigo brasilero y el foro.


Entonses yo aguardo aca y mui ansioso por ese possible futuro aporte.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2014)

lumin dijo:


> Bueno aqui les dejo este interesante proyecto de la revista electronica viva, pedido por el usuario daniel lopez me decidi a scanear las revistas y a subirlas en 4shared para que las descarguen.
> saludos



Hola...En Argentina la empresa Plaquetodo lo comercializaban en forma de kit para armar y mas de una FM comercial de hoy en día en mí zona comenzó con él como emisor y algún amplificador posteriormente.
Adjunto la informacion que proveía ese fabricante de kit.
Obviamente en la era de los receptores digitales este desarrollo quedo limitado al uso experimental. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 6, 2015)

Hace tiempo prometí al amigo Daniel Lopez buscar una revista con el emisor de 2W. La revista no la encontré pero en una PC vieja encontré los archivos escaneados. Son del año 2007 !!!. Los subo en Rar por si a algún otro Electronauta le sirve.
Chau, saludos a todos. Aquiles  
Ver el archivo adjunto Radio FM 2 W.rar


----------



## webfree (Ene 13, 2017)

macariof dijo:


> ese fue mi primer transmisor que arme y que nunca función y después de semanas de intentar hacerlo funcionar lo rompí y lo tire a la basura



También fue el mío,  despues de haber hecho mi fuente de 12vdc: mi primer proyecto "Una mini emisora de frecuencia modulada FM", como para locos güey , lo armé al pie de la letra, osea paso a paso como decia la revista, pero no! nada ni un ruido, casi lo abandonépero  al día Sig. senti el llamado de las ondas herztianas y repasando cambié el varicap D1 BB106 por otro que saqué de la parte sintonizador de un Tv antiguo igual con rayita roja y quité el C15 y porfin escuché el ruido de microfono que chillaba, puse musiquita y pa que te cuento se fueron mis dolores de cabeza que alivio y mi rostro  lleno de felicidad aunque el alcance era apenas 2m pero ya! en una semana hechandole mano por las tardecitas logré unos 400mW hasta cerca a 700mW aprox..

Y desde ese entonces se convirtió en mi hobby favorito  ps lo armaba de izq a dere y de der a izq, conocí mucha gente con este juguetito desde Tec a Ing y amantes  de la electronica ps la mayoria comentó que era sumamente respetado este proyecto de ELECTRONICA VIVA y /o de NUEVA ELECTRONICA ambas de edicion española años 80'. Hasta ahora me siguen pidiendo el kit para Ceos, Colegios e Institutos en sus versiones mejoradas y porsupuesto el original. PS para los docentes y  alumnos son un verdadero medio de instrucción y comprensión de las tecnologías inalambricas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2017)

webfree dijo:


> También fue el mío,  despues de haber hecho mi fuente de 12vdc: mi primer proyecto "Una mini emisora de frecuencia modulada FM", como para locos güey , lo armé al pie de la letra, osea paso a paso como decia la revista, pero no! nada ni un ruido, casi lo abandonépero  al día Sig. senti el llamado de las ondas herztianas y repasando cambié el varicap D1 BB106 por otro que saqué de la parte sintonizador de un Tv antiguo igual con rayita roja y quité el C15 y porfin escuché el ruido de microfono que chillaba, puse musiquita y pa que te cuento se fueron mis dolores de cabeza que alivio y mi rostro  lleno de felicidad aunque el alcance era apenas 2m pero ya! en una semana hechandole mano por las tardecitas logré unos 400mW hasta cerca a 700mW aprox..
> 
> Y desde ese entonces se convirtió en mi hobby favorito  ps lo armaba de izq a dere y de der a izq, conocí mucha gente con este juguetito desde Tec a Ing y amantes  de la electronica ps la mayoria comentó que era sumamente respetado este proyecto de ELECTRONICA VIVA y /o de NUEVA ELECTRONICA ambas de edicion española años 80'. Hasta ahora me siguen pidiendo el kit para Ceos, Colegios e Institutos en sus versiones mejoradas y porsupuesto el original. PS para los docentes y  alumnos son un verdadero medio de instrucción y comprensión de las tecnologías inalambricas.


Hola estimado Don webfree , acaso no te sea de molestias , ?? podrias subir aca los planos dese pequeño transmissor que armaste, claro caso eso que te pido sea possible o factible ??
! Muchas gracias de antemano !.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola estimado Don webfree , acaso no te sea de molestias , ?? podrias subir aca los planos dese pequeño transmissor que armaste, claro caso eso que te pido sea possible o factible ??
> ! Muchas gracias de antemano !.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



 Hola Mi amigo Daniel ,en el siguiente link,esta el tan mentado Tx,del que ya hablamos hasta el artazgo .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-1-watt-revista-electronica-viva-100790/


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 14, 2017)

Rarísimo que no funcionara, recuerdo que mi viejo se entusiasmo y compro la revista y lo armo junto con mi hermano, muchos conocidos lo armaron, a unos pocos no le funciono de entrada, por pequeños errores en el armado, típico de aprendiz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Mi amigo Daniel ,en el siguiente link,esta el tan mentado Tx,del que ya hablamos hasta el artazgo .
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-1-watt-revista-electronica-viva-100790/
> 
> ...



Hola a todos , gracias Don Griego por la dica , como soy tonto :cabezon::cabezon: ,jajajajajaja.
Pero una cosa no me cierra : lo capacitor C15 (100nF), ese  estas cortocircuitando la salida de RF del paso oscilador para la tierra o masa   y eso acuerda con la aclaración de Don webfree que dice tener quitado ese del circuito  
Como no hay como conparar lo dibujo de la  face de cubre de la tarjeta de circuito con lo posicional de conponentes no se si eso es un equivoco intencional anti clones o sin real intención lo que puede acontecer en cualquer trabajo sin una cuidadosa revisión de como fue dibujado .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Rarísimo que no funcionara, recuerdo que mi viejo se entusiasmo y compro la revista y lo armo junto con mi hermano, muchos conocidos lo armaron, a unos pocos no le funciono de entrada, por pequeños errores en el armado, típico de aprendiz



Como anda colega, Mira lo mas grave que pasaba en ese momento ,era que en los negocios te vendian cualquier trimmer,totalmente diferente como te imaginaras en capacidad, de acuerdo a los requerimientos del diagrama,ademas pocos armaban la bobina del oscilador,y de las etapas de Rf amp de manera prolija y dentro de las medidas del diseño,tambien te vendian capacitores con los valores inexactos entonces el oscilador ,si es que arrancaba ,lo hacia en cualquier fcia,y ni hablar de los tres transistores finales. Lo que calentaban 

 En ese entonces yo tenia acceso a algunos vhf marinos,e instrumental  y eso ayudaba a llegar a buen puerto,,pero te digo el primero que arme ,de acuerdo a lo que figuraba en el listado de mat,oscilaba en cualquier fcia ,menos en el rango de brodcast fm,y te hablo solo del oscilador.


Pd, El circuito tenia algunos errores ,yo supongo que intencionales.

Pd 2,,,otra cosa era la deriva del oscilador,si transmitias en 88.1 a la mañana,por la noche ya estabas en el 100 y pico.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston37 (Ene 17, 2017)

es cierto lo de la deriva si cambiaba la temperatura variava la frecuencia  recuerdo estropear una conservadora para mantenerlo mas estable en frecuencia y tambien colocarle una resistencia para darle temperatura jajaja


----------



## CECHAPA (Jul 6, 2022)

lumin dijo:


> Bueno aqui les dejo este interesante proyecto de la revista electronica viva, pedido por el usuario daniel lopez me decidi a scanear las revistas y a subirlas en 4shared para que las descarguen.
> vol 2 - Download - 4shared
> vol 3 - Download - 4shared
> vol 4 - Download - 4shared
> ...


Buen día, gracias por la publicación. Este transmisor lo construí en 1992 hace 30 años, con un vatio cubríamos una ciudad pequeña, con el trascurrir del tiempo se desaparecieron las fotocopias que tenía.


----------



## Javier43 (Jul 7, 2022)

Buenos días, me gustaría saber de la revista Electrónica Viva el esquema de la emisora de 12W  y su lista de materiales, Transistor PT8828, etc.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 7, 2022)

Javier43 dijo:


> Buenos días, me gustaría saber de la revista Electrónica Viva el esquema de la emisora de 12W  y su lista de materiales, Transistor PT8828, etc.
> Gracias.


Quizaz alguna alma muy caridosa tenga en las manos esa revista y muy amablemente pueda escanear ese interesante articulo y subir aca (Foro).
Otro meo serias buscar en Mercado Libre (Argentina) donde hay varios exenplares originales a venda y quizaz muy afortunadamente tenga disponible lo que traz lo articulo tan deseado (a mi tanbien en mucho interesa).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Javier43 (Jul 7, 2022)

Muchas gracias, ya lo he encontrado. 
En este enlace:





						LU5HJF
					

Bienvenidos Radioaficionados, en este blog todo es gratuito -  lu5hjf@gmail.com




					radioaficionados-cba.blogspot.com


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 7, 2022)

Javier43 dijo:


> Buenos días, me gustaría saber de la revista Electrónica Viva el esquema de la emisora de 12W  y su lista de materiales, Transistor PT8828, etc.
> Gracias.


Hola, que yo sepa sólo hubo un amplificador que iba conectado al transmisor de 1 W, con el PT8828, 2N5590 y similares. Sobre el emisor de 1 W, no aconsejo montarlo, ya se ha hablado mucho sobre él en el foro. Aconsejo usar este amplificador como fase de amplificación de cualquier transmisor de FM controlado a PLL.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2022)

Hola. Debido al interés suscitado con este transmisor, comparto el escaneo del artículo original, tanto de electrónica viva como de nueva electrónica edición española que encontré ayer haciendo "limpieza digital" en la carpeta descargas de mi ordenador.

También enlazo a este otro hilo del foro donde se habla del transmisor.
Aconsejo leer detenidamente el mensaje número 2 de ese hilo publicado por "ricbevi" y el mensaje 9 y 14 publicado por "elgriego" (DEP), en concreto, ese mensaje es completamente revelador: Transmisor FM de 1 WATT Real Con Mixer









						55.94 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Publico el archivo en mega porque ocupa 55 Mb y es mucho para los adjuntos del foro.

Un saludo.


*"Archivos subidos al Foro por un Moderador."
Descargar todas las partes para poder descomprimir con WinRAR.*​


----------



## Sinteresado (Jul 26, 2022)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Mi amigo Daniel ,en el siguiente link,esta el tan mentado Tx,del que ya hablamos hasta el artazgo .
> 
> Transmisor fm 1 watt revista Electronica Viva
> 
> ...


Hubo otro TX, publicado en una biblioteca de libros. Lamentablemente, cuando nos cambiamos con mi viejita, y quedaron las cosas donde mi hermana, perdi todo .
Usaba el integrado MC1648 cono oscilador.


----------



## César Humberto (Dic 11, 2022)

En 1992 también construí este transmisor, transmitíamos en la ciudad de Celendín, departamento de Cajamarca en Perú. Perdí mis copias, gracias al aporte de este foro estoy terminando uno ahora nuevamente.


----------



## Richard2022 (Dic 13, 2022)

Alguien tiene la datasheet del pt8828 ?
Q*ue* tal*,* me marca error ese link del señor  elgriego


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 13, 2022)

Es difícil encontrar el datasheet de ese transistor tan antiguo porque es anterior a Internet y los pdf(data solo en libros/publicaciones del fabricante TRW).

Es equivalente a un MRF208 de Motorola en cuanto a la funcionalidad, no así en el encapsulado que es distinto.

Aclaro que este diseño tratado aquí tiene poca o ninguna relevancia en la actualidad(era digital) mas allá del lado experimental local.

Es imposible tenerlo en una frecuencia predeterminada y que se quede allí para que cualquier receptor de FM digital(celular, auto radio, etc) pueda sintonizarlo inequívocamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 13, 2022)

Richard2022 dijo:


> Alguien tiene la datasheet del pt8828 ?
> Q*ue* tal*,* me marca error ese link del señor  elgriego


El PT8828 es casi casi lo mismo que el BLY87 y diría que "parecido" al 2N5590. En resumen, puedes montar perfectamente el BLY87 o el 2N5590, de hecho, yo llegué a ver los amplificadores de 10 W de Nueva Electrónica con ese transistor porque TRW la absorbió (si no me equivoco) motorola en los años 80.

Mi consejo personal, no inviertas tiempo y dinero en ese circuito es (siento la palabra malsonante), una auténtica basura y un "quematransistores". Inestable, complicado, todo para ni sacar medio watio limpio en antena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> "TRW la absorbió (si no me equivoco) motorola en los años 80."


En ralidad fue lo contrario , Motorola en los años 90 conpro TRW , pero algun tienpo despues nomas quis fabricar cualquer conponente semiconductor y vendio todas su fabricas , actualmente fabrica solamente Telefonos Celulares.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 13, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> El PT8828 es casi casi lo mismo que el BLY87 y diría que "parecido" al 2N5590. En resumen, puedes montar perfectamente el BLY87 o el 2N5590, de hecho, yo llegué a ver los amplificadores de 10 W de Nueva Electrónica con ese transistor porque TRW la absorbió (si no me equivoco) motorola en los años 80.
> 
> Mi consejo personal, no inviertas tiempo y dinero en ese circuito es (siento la palabra malsonante), una auténtica basura y un "quematransistores". Inestable, complicado, todo para ni sacar medio watio limpio en antena.


Coincido en casi todo, menos en lo del reemplazo según mi "gusto".

PT tiene 10dB de ganancia en 175MHz y el MRF208 10dB en 220MHz, el 2N5590 tiene 5.2dB de ganancia a 175MHz todo en clase C y son de 10W de salida pero debido a la ganancia, la potencia de excitación no es la misma o lo que es lo mismo el 2N5590 necesita de mas potencia a la entrada para dar los 10W a la salida que los otros.

Es solo mi "gusto" al reemplazar un transistor por otro pero cualquiera de ellos funcionara con mayor o menor potencia a la salida.

Hoy en día hay que armar proyectos en base a PLL o DDS ya que la estabilidad es primordial como se ha tratado y explicado a lo largo de diferentes temas del mismo tenor en el foro en otras oportunidades.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 15, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En ralidad fue lo contrario , Motorola en los años 90 conpro TRW , pero algun tienpo despues nomas quis fabricar cualquer conponente semiconductor y vendio todas su fabricas , actualmente fabrica solamente Telefonos Celulares.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Hola, eso es lo que quería decir, perdón por mi error, MOTOROLA absorbió TRW, de hecho, en los libros de semiconductores de motorola hubo un tiempo donde aparecían referencias de TRW y explicaban que habían absorbido a TRW.

Sobre lo que dice ricbevi, toda la razón, pero para el propósito que nos compete, ambos transistores sirven y pueden ser montados aunque con diferencias en la potencia de salida, de hecho, yo he visto el kit de nueva electrónica con tanto el 2N5590 como con el PT8828, efectivamente, el 2N5590 es un transistor de mucha menos ganancia que necesita de mayor potencia de entrada para alcanzar los 10 W. Yo mismo lo he experimentado en montajes que he realizado, yo diría que el PT8828 podría ser reemplazado directamente por el BLY87 cumpliéndose casi las mismas condiciones de ganancia y potencia de salida. También podría servir el BLY88 aunque este puede dar hasta 15 W aunque con mayor excitación. Creo recordar que había un transistor de RCA de los años 60 cuya referencia empezaba por "4" que era un equivalente casi directo del 2N5590.


----------

